# Ford 2810 power steering



## Insulator (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello need a little input on cylinder replacement. Had one to bend for no reason. Do you think cylinder went bad or controller?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello insulator welcome to the forum.
Steering cylinders usually don't bend unless they take a hit or something obvious with an other steering component went wrong. My guess would be that one wheel hit a rock, pothole or a bad bump may while turning caused this. Do you have a front end loader. With weight in the bucket they are a little more susceptible to damage. 

It won't be long someone else will be allong to put there opinion in.
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. Add pictures of the problem as best you can. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote and again, welcome!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Insulator, welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing that I would check is the max PS pump pressure. Tee a 1000 psi pressure gauge into your PS pump output port, steer full left or right against the stops, and read the pressure. Maximum pressure should be no more than 850 psi. If you read higher, your pump relief valve has a problem.

The PS cylinders are most vulnerable to bending when fully stroked out (when steering, one cylinder is stroked out whilst the other cylinder is retracted/ stroked-in). If you hit a rock, a tree, a fence post, etc. while making a sharp turn, you could bend a rod.

Do you have a loader on the tractor? Loaders are rough on front axles, including steering systems.

Some guys recommend building up the steering stops (with weld) by 1/2" on 2810's to reduce the max rod stroke. I think this is probably the best approach.


----------



## Insulator (Aug 11, 2018)

dozer966 said:


> Hello insulator welcome to the forum.
> Steering cylinders usually don't bend unless they take a hit or something obvious with an other steering component went wrong. My guess would be that one wheel hit a rock, pothole or a bad bump may while turning caused this. Do you have a front end loader. With weight in the bucket they are a little more susceptible to damage.
> 
> It won't be long someone else will be allong to put there opinion in.
> Good luck.


Thank you


----------



## Insulator (Aug 11, 2018)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Insulator, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> First thing that I would check is the max PS pump pressure. Tee a 1000 psi pressure gauge into your PS pump output port, steer full left or right against the stops, and read the pressure. Maximum pressure should be no more than 850 psi. If you read higher, your pump relief valve has a problem.
> 
> ...


I got the tractor new in 87. Have a loader but nothing was in bucket at the time. What do you mean about the stops


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

All steering systems have stops to prevent steering overtravel when making sharp turns. You can feel the stops make contact. Normally, you can hear the PS pump opening the relief valve (squealing or similar sound) when you go up against the stops. If you will turn full in either direction, look at the bottom of your front axle and steering spindle you will see the stops that prevent further travel.


----------

